# ss loch maree



## paty (Nov 17, 2012)

i am looking for information on emil knebel who was a fireman on ss loch maree on th 1901 census. thank you


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Paty *and welcome to *SN* on behalf of the moderating team. Bon voyage.


----------

